# Comfortmaker A/C compressor not running



## Buckeyetech (May 4, 2007)

Check the capacitor. 

Go Bucks and Applachian State!


----------



## catamaran (Sep 1, 2007)

*capacitor looks ok*

thanks. the capacitor looks fine. one shop said it might be that the refrigerant is out. but wouldn't the compressor still be running even if the refrgerant is out? I've heard sometimes the compressor just kinda freezes and needs to be restarted somehow?? 

Go Big Red!


----------



## Buckeyetech (May 4, 2007)

The capacitor may look fine but might be no good. Have you got a meter to check the mfd's of the capacitor.

The system may have a loss of pressure switch, but I don't think the Comformakers do. The compressor could be bad but I'm leaning more towards the capacitor until it's verified to be good. It should be within 10 percent of the rating. 

Do you have 208/220 going to the compressor? Is it hot to the touch? Can you hear it hum then go quiet? Bad capacitors account for at least 25 percent of my calls this year.


----------



## catamaran (Sep 1, 2007)

*on second inspection...*

on second inspection it may be the capacitor. its leaking! is there is hope that the compressor is not damaged?

had a technichian come out. said refrigerant fine and replaced capacitor but compressor not starting up. installed a hard start relay, it worked. Should I be worried about it starting up the next time though?


----------



## Buckeyetech (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. The compressor has been trying to start, the internal motor just needs a bit of help now. Fairly common. I've seen them go 10-11 years with a hard start kit. Don't be the victim of a "hard sell" and replace it until it's either totally gone or you want to upgrade to something more efficient!

Buckeye


----------

